# Convincing Husband to Eat Lamb



## ellenspn (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm planning on getting a market lamb from a Wisconsin Coopworth breeder who has been recommended to me (once they get back from NY Sheep and Wool). However, my husband for the most part will not touch it. How in the world do I convince him that it's not what he thinks it will be like. He's ate chops before and goat ribs cooked in the crock pot, but would rather I make him something else :grumble:

Any suggestions out there besides making gyros out of the whole thing.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Lie what it is and only reveal the truth when he say's it was delicious....?


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

As a general rule those who don't like lamb have been served improperly prepared mutton.

Lamb is more tender than beef and more complex than chicken.

If you prepare it (at least in the beginning) in ways that allow the oil to drain away you should be able to convert him.

Grilled
Rack roasted
Browned and drained stew meat before making stew


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We raised lambs one year.. meh.
We found that the only way that we liked lamb was as lamb stew.
Any other way that I cooked it it was just.... I don't know.
We weren't really fans.
But we ate, and loved, a lot of lamb stew.

So.. I can't say that I blame him.

The lamb stew that I made had all of the veggies for tender before I opened a jar of diced tomatoes (with the juice) and added that.
Absolutely stunningly delicious and the only way that we eat lamb.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

There's a local family that is generational several decades back to the country of Lebanon. Their family celebrations are sometimes centered around lamb and mutton. I've tried some of their food dishes but I didn't care for any of it, but DH really liked kibbeh and other foods there. But what do I know? I mean you're listening to an old woman that loves fried squirrel and gravy.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

asking for trouble if you sneak it into a meal on him and then announce...."SURPRISE".

I know my wife gets ----ed when I do that.


----------



## ellenspn (Oct 19, 2013)

Surprising him is not the way to go :/

Making sure the fat is drained is a real good idea. which makes sense that he likes chops okay.

Thanks for the help everyone. I don't like the taste of all breeds of lamb myself. I'm pretty picky, that's why I'm planning on getting a coopworth lamb.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I LOVE lamb, the stronger the better (I'm not so crazy about the mild New Zealand lamb in the grocery store) so maybe I'm not the best one to answer this...

But lamb stew is always fantastic. If he likes stews, start with that. 

A leg of lamb rubber with a mustard/rosemary/black pepper/olive oil mixture, then with thin slices of garlic inserted all over it. Take a small knife, make a slit in the roast and stuff garlic in. Serve with chutney. If he likes chutney he can slather it on to cover up the lamb flavor!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Vosey, that sounds so good! 

I love lamb, especially our home-raised lamb. Mutton, too. I once served mutton burgers from a 6 year old ewe at a party. The meat was flavored with chopped onion, garlic, parsley and mint. Dozens of people came up to tell me how good it was. Only four or five of us knew it was mutton.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Barbequed lamb ribs- mmmm............ You just have to insist to the butcher not not not to grind up the breast meat- you'd think that no one ever ate lamb ribs.

4 lbs breast of lamb 1/4 c prepared mustard
1 can-8 oz-tomato sauce 1/4 c cider vinegar
1/4 c molassas

Cut lamb into serving sized pieces, place in a single layer on rack of broiler pan.
Bake at 350 for 1 1/2 hours, pour all fat from pan.
MIx remaining ingredients in a small bowl, brush part over ribs to coat well
Continue baking, brushing with more sauce and turning 2 or 3 times, 1 hour or til meat is very tender and well-browned. Heat rest of sauce to serve with ribs.


A recipe from Family Circle used by my family for over 50 years.

Works with goat ribs too.

Oh and I ususally use my favorite rub before cooking for extra kick.


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

If he doesn't like it, he won't like it. We raise sheep on pasture and I know it's good meat. Smells fine right up until it hits the pan. Then it smells way too much like lanolin for me to get past that. 
It's young clean lamb. And I now it's good and clean and raised right. But the smell of it puts me off so bad. I love pork and it has a strong smell. I can't figure out why I can't stomach it and wish I could.


----------



## 95bravo (Mar 22, 2010)

I think kabobs is my favorite.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

ellenspn said:


> Any suggestions out there besides making gyros out of the whole thing.


A simple method my dear ol mom used whenever I didnt like something works pretty well. She would set two plates in front of me... one with whatever dish I didnt care much for... the other one empty, and let me pick which one I wanted. My second wife had a similar solution but didnt require the use of an empty plate. She would simply state "This aint a restaurant... eat what you have and be glad you have it." Them three boys of hers would dig right in!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm a meat fanatic, unless it's lamb... I'll eat most any meat you stick in front of me.. even **** and rattlesnake and gater.... but I just don't like lamb... I've had lamb fresh off the hoof, I've had it most any way you can think. I've had it in some of the best places you can eat, and I just don't like it... 

If a guy doesn't like lamb, you'll never get him to like it... I've tried to like it, that's why I've tried it so many times, but I just can't... so, when my wife wants some, we eat out where they have it and she can have what she wants, and I can have what I want.

Oh. duck is the other meat I'm not real fond of... but I can eat it before I can lamb..


----------



## ellenspn (Oct 19, 2013)

Love the recipes. Thanks so much. 

And perhaps my strategy will be I cook two dinners after all :/ right now I have lamb shanks that I need to make. Luckily he likes pork. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

mountainlaurel said:


> If he doesn't like it, he won't like it. We raise sheep on pasture and I know it's good meat. Smells fine right up until it hits the pan. Then it smells way too much like lanolin for me to get past that.
> It's young clean lamb. And I now it's good and clean and raised right. But the smell of it puts me off so bad. I love pork and it has a strong smell. I can't figure out why I can't stomach it and wish I could.


Try this trick. It works for anything that you may have to do, but can't take the smell: Get one of those dust masks from the paint store and rub Vick's Salve on the front of it. You could gut a dead skunk and not smell it with this trick.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

For me it is not only the smell, I can get past that. A bite seems to get bigger as I chew and THEN when it hits the back of my mouth, right when I go to swallow, it is the "grease" flavor, just does not want to go down. Even shepards pie, no go...James


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

lamb burgers on the grill, mix in a little garlic, rosemary, & oregano, YUM!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

It's a taste/texture/smell with lamb that stops me from enjoying the meat. However, there is one way I can eat lamb and that's lamb fries. Back in the 70s and 80s there was a local restaurant that had them on the menu along with a ribeye steak. People stood in line to eat there, me and DH being there too. We didn't eat there very often as it was $30 per person.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Nov 23, 2012)

I have had several lamb-haters change their minds. I think they just had bad lamb. One of the recipes i use that they really like is a kabob recipe that is very simple...be careful if you have toddlers...our grandkids wouldn't eat anything but this the rest of the weekend! http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Summer...b&e8=Quick Search&event10=1&e7=community list


----------



## semimoonman (Oct 31, 2012)

Sometimes lamb is too strong for me, too, but mixing it almost always works. Hamburgers made from half beef and half lamb (particularly with rosemary and mint) are delicious. Same thing works with shepard's pie. 
I also like lamb in meals with less than "typical" amounts of meat--stews that are really vegetable stew with meat flavoring, roast veggies with a little roasted meat, etc--but less meat doesn't work for everyone...
Once, I was traveling and came across a heavily Jewish/Muslim area, and there were vendors selling pulled lamb--think Southern whole hog barbecue but with whole lamb instead of whole hog. Mind blowingly delicious. I have no idea how they seasoned, but the process was clearly the same as the pork version.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

If you don't grow up eating lamb, you'll probably never like the taste of it. It isn't a matter of hiding it in gravy and vegetables, it's the actual taste. To me, lamb has a rancid flavor that I can't get past. It just doesn't taste good. Years ago I decided I was going to overcome the aversion, I'd tried it several times before, so I made a fancy dish of lamb chops. They were cooked in a gravy made of mushrooms, cooking sherry - all those things that are supposed to make it delish. Forced down two bites and that was it. I spent a lot of money making that gourmet type meal and it was wasted on me. That rancid taste can't be overcome.

ellenspn, get the lamb for you since you like it but don't try to make your husband eat it. He'd probably rather have a bologna sandwich.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

DH doesn't like lamb? What a shame. :awh:

Oh, well :shrug:... more for you!!:happy:


----------



## vinylguy (Mar 27, 2011)

when I smell lamb cooking, all I can smell/taste is the bottom of a wool bag. I have learned to tolerate rack of lamb but can not stomach leg of lamb.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

I can't blame anyone for not liking lamb. Bland sweetish nothing-much BLAH. Or any of the other bland tasteless fatty meats - pork, chicken, grain-fatted beef - so beloved in the USA. What I need is good full-flavoured mutton - something you can taste. Meat with flavour. Or goat, or grass-fed beef, or free-range poultry.

Actually, my favourite is hogget - which is half-grown sheep - between lamb and sheep - big enough to have flavour and size - young enough to not be tough.

But - if your husband is a typical USAmerican who wants meat to taste like anything but meat, then I guess there's not much you can do.

Although... maybe that's the clue!
"Honey, I know you don't like your meat to have any taste, so I'm going to make the sacrifice and have this nasty plate of hot sliced roast lamb in gravy, beans, carrots and baked potatoes; and I got you this lovely serving of TOFU and salad!"
That oughta do it!


----------

